# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Kredit Karten Betrugsversuch?

## Samuianer

Hallo Leute,

eure Meinung zu der folgenden e-mail wuerde mich interessieren:


(gruener text von mir!)

*Attention!
I am the Reservation and Customer Relations Manger at a Hotel in Thailand/Ko Samui. on October 26 I find the following e-mail in our "contact" mail box from our website...PLEASE read and let me know your opinion if this is a IT fraud attempt!*

if so, PLEASE help to forward to as many Hotels, Travel Agents as possible!

(We will forward this e-mail to the CSD Thailand)


From: 

 (Senders E-mailAddress withheld) ...........@yahoo.com>    

 Sent: Fri Oct 19 12:41 
To: 

*(adress withheld!)*


Subject: 

 ACOMMODATION NEEDED...


DEAR SIR/MA,

I WILL LIKE TO KNOW IF YOU CAN ACOMMODATE 5 OF OUR CLIENTS WILLING TO COME TO YOUR COUNTRY FOR RELAXATION AT YOUR HOTEL FROM THE DATES BELOW.

CHECK IN:20th/11/2007
CHECK OUT:31st/11/2007
TYPE OF ROOM: 5 SINGLE ROOMS

GUEST NAMES: MR JOHNSON WILLIAMS
                              MR SANDRA  MARKSON
                              MR MARK ROBINSON
                              MR PAUL CARTER
                             MRS SOLON ANN

KINDLY CONFIRM IF YOU HAVE AVAILABLE ROOMS AND ALSO CAN YOU CONFIRM IF YOU ACCEPT VISA AND MASTER CREDIT CARDS FOR PAYMENTS FOR THE ACCOMODATION AND ALSO WHICH IS THE NEAREST AIRPORT TO YOU.

WARM REGARDS,
GARY BRAY.

From: 

(address withheld)........@yahoo.com>    

 Sent: Sun Oct 28 13:42 
To: 

  contact@(address withheld).com


Subject: 

 TOTAL COST NEEDED IN USD...


*Our Answer:*

Dear Sir,

    On some reason this mail has only been by today in our mailbox.
    I personally have been not in the office since 22nd. Oct. just back
    as of today - SORRY for the late reply!

    thank you for the request - we can accommodate 5 Persons single rooms.
    if there is still interest in the booking, please confirm this request
RESERVATION MANAGER.



*their response:*

Dear Sir (personal Name withheld),

Thanks for your prompt response and the confirmation of the rooms.kindly get back to me with the total cost of the acommodation,airport pickup,breakfast for the five guests and service charges in USD.

As soon as we receive the total cost in USD we will contact Mrs Solon Ann to forward there credit card details along with the authorization letter dully signed by her for the charges of the full payment.

Also,Mrs Solon Ann promised me my own commission too which is 3500usd and she instruct that i should deduct from his credit card that he will be sending to me for the payment of the reservation but i dont have facilities to charge credit cards,so i will send you his credit card details for you to charge the total amount of the Accomodation and also the 3500usd.

Am willing to compensate you with 250usd from my own commission for your effort and western union transfer charges to forward my commission to me,so kindly get back to me with the total cost of the accomodation including the taxes plus my own commission,so that we can proceed with the payment ASAP..

Waiting to read from you soon.

Regards,
Gray Bray
Reservation Manager.

NB:ALSO KINDLY GET BACK TO ME WITH YOUR DIRECT CONTACT MOBILE OR LAND PHONE NUMBER FOR MORE DETAILS



 Credit Card Fraud attempt, Yes or No? has anyone received similar e-mail requests? Was meint ihr?

----------


## Met Prik

Hmm, schwer zu sagen. Hast du dir den E-Mail-Header mal angesehen?

----------


## Tommy

Ich habe nur Western Union gelesen. Das reicht schon. Und das Johnson ein Vorname ist, wusste ich auch noch nicht. Und das fünf Leute in ein Ferienhotel fahren und nicht ein Paar dabei ist, wundert mich auch.

Ich würde die Finger davon lassen. Du kriegst dein Hotel in der High Season sicher auch ohne die Leute voll.

Gruß Tommy





> Der "Western-Union-Trick"
> Anzeigen im Netz Nicht alle Angebote im Netz sind seriös.
> 
> Eine neue Masche der Internet-Betrüger ist der so genannte "Western-Union-Trick". Dabei bittet der Verkäufer den Käufer, das Geld bei Western Union oder einem anderen internationalen Geldtransfer-Service bis zur Übergabe des Autos zu hinterlegen. Die Einzahlungsbestätigung will der Verkäufer vorab sehen, angeblich, um sich vom Kaufwillen des Interessenten zu überzeugen. Das Geld ist bei "Western Union" jedoch nur bedingt sicher. In über 100.000 Filialen weltweit können die Beträge schon Minuten nach der Einzahlung wieder abgehoben werden. Dazu müssen sich die Betrüger lediglich als die rechtmäßigen Besitzer oder Empfänger identifizieren - mit gefälschten Dokumenten kein Problem.


Quelle: http://www.ard.de/ratgeber/auto-verkehr ... 32/9v7umr/

----------


## Samuianer

@Met: na klar... ist halt keine info enthalten... und 'ne Yahoo e-mail addresse, keine addresse im Fuss (Footer) der mail, agent und keine elektronische Abrechnungsmoeglichkeit fuer Visa und Master?

1200 US$ Kosten und die "Gaeste" wollen ihm 3500 US$ Provision zugestehen?

Das mufft extrem nach Guhgagge!

@tommy: na klar lass ich die Finger davon! Wollte nurmal eure Reaktion sehen/lesenund VOR ALLEM DIE MESSAGE VERBREITEN was so Alles versucht wird...!

*KLARER BETRUGSVERSUCH!*

So laeuft ja auch viel ueber e-bay!

----------

Hab's nicht ganz begriffen, aber elleicht suchen die einen hübschen Set für nen Pornodreh ?

----------


## Samuianer

Da waer ich gleich dabei!  :cool: 

Nee, nee phommel, diesmal nicht!

Dat is 'n boeser Betrugsversuch, mindestens ein Versuch 'n Kreditkarteninhaber ueber uns zu schroepfen - den Betrug haben WIR dann begangen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Met Prik

@Samuianer
Hast Recht, mit den 3500$ stinkt gewaltig. Bin ich gerade erst drueber gestolpert bei nochmaligem Lesen.

----------


## Samuianer

DAS ist der KNACKPUNKT Met! - wer wuerde denn bei einem 1200 ++ US$ Deal dem Agenten das Dreifache  (3500US$) an Honorar anbieten  ???? - DAS ist das unserioese an der Mail - aber interessant verpackt - in einem scheinbaren Deal!

Und er verschenkt fuer unsere "Guete" davon dann 250US$!!!!!!!!!!  und dan noch die Deals ueber Western Union, den teuersten aller Gledinstitute!!! Das stinkt gewaltig!

----------


## Samuianer

Was haltet ihr von diesen Reservierungsanfragen?



From: 

  Mr Denis coleman  

 Sent: Tue Nov 27 4:28 
To: 

address@withheld.com

 Priority:  Normal 
Subject: 

 Urgent.... Aviliability needed

Type: Text 

Hello ,

I have 3 couples who will be coming for a visit in your area from the 10th of January to the 25th January 2008.

Kindly get back to me if you have vacancy for the specified period,with the total cost of the 3 Double rooms for 3 couples(6 persons) for a 15 nights stay in pounds or Usd.

Do confirm credit cards accepted for payment,Also get back to me withthe total cost of their stay in Pounds or usd. PS:Breakfast will b included to the total cost.

Kind Regards,
Denise Coleman.
+447024025306 


die Zweite:


From: 

  'Mr George Ray Brown'  

 Sent: Sun Nov 25 10:29 
To: 



 Priority:  Normal 
Subject: 

 URGENT ...CHECK YOUR AVAILABILITY...

Type: Embeded HTML/Text 

Dear Sir/Madam

My name is Mr George Ray Brown, C.E.O Brown Reservations London UK, we have 3 delegates that are interested in booking your rooms for a holiday .

Kindly get back to me with the total cost for the 3 SINGLE occupancy for 10 nights. email me back with final price/total cost for the rooms for the whole stay for consideration and payment but we can pay with credit card.

BREAKFAST INCLUSIVE

Arrival / Check-in Date = 20th January 2008
Departure / Check-Out Date = 30th January 2008.

Hope to hear from you soonest with the total cost for the stay.
With Best Regards
George Ray Brown


oder die hier:

From: 

  John Williams  

 Sent: Fri Nov 23 21:18 
To: 

dimoordim@yahoo.com

 Priority:  Normal 
Subject: 

 RESERVATION REQUEST

Type: Embeded HTML/Text 

Greetings,
 I enquire for reservations for 4 couples coming for their honey moon
at your property,I would like you to get back to me
  with the following.

 1. The availability of the dates
 2. The Daily cost for the required dates
 3. The total cost for the lenght of their stay.
 4. Do you accept credit card payment.
 The arrival date for the couples will be 7th Feb and they will
depart on 17th Feb 2008 ,Their stay will last for 10 days.
 do  get back to me with the requirements as stated above.

Kindest Regards,
 Mr William

Tel: +447045770207
Mobile +447045771725


???????????????????????????????????????????????/

----------


## Met Prik

Na, das stinkt irgendwie, IMHO.

Alleine der Satz: " I enquire for reservations for 4 couples coming for their honey moon"

Habe ich noch nie gesehen, dass 4 Paare zusammen auf Hochzeitsreise gehen

----------


## guenny

Mag sein Met, allerdings habe ich schon öfter bei Thaihotels gelesen (Asia rooms) dass sie Sonderangebote bzw. kostenlose Extras für Honeymooner machen. Vielleicht auch nur der allzu durchsichtige Versuch, sowas für normale Gäste zu ergattern.
Denn es wurden ja keinerlei Daten abgefragt oder unseriöse Angebote gemacht wie im ersten Post.

----------


## Samuianer

Jau, Met GUT erkannt!

Guenni: mittlerweile habe ich ein Auge und 'ne Nase dafuer entwickelt!

Warum?

Erste Mail: oben Mr.Dennis am Abschluss wird daraus Ms.Denise !

Zweite e-Mail: "Mr George Ray Brown, C.E.O Brown Reservations London UK" kurzer Check im Google: ergibt folgendes Ergebniss: [color=green]"Scam Warning for B&B Owners :: View topic - Mr George Ray Brown
My name is Mr George Ray Brown, C.E.O Brown Reservations London UK, we have 3 delegates that are interested in booking your rooms for a holiday . ...
http://www.pillowsandpancakes.com/sw/ph ... 88c574bfdb - 28k - หน้าที่ถูกเก็บไว้ - หน้าที่คล้ายกัน
Internet fraud advisory.
Brown Reservations London, brown.reservation2@yahoo.co.uk. ..... Dr George Owen, CEO/MD, Union Bank Of Nigeria. joe sean 
http://www.data-wales.co.uk/nigerian.htm - 195k - 

Bei der Dritten e-mail:
Das gleich Schema "Honeymoon - ne Menge leute die Alle ihren  "Honeymoon", in einem dafuer eher ungeeigneten Hotel (unromantische Lage) verbringen wollen.

Des weiteren folgen alle dem gleichen Schema, die Anfrage ob der "Deal" mit Kreditkarte abgewickelt werden kann!

ALLE serioesen Agenten, Anfragen haben einen korrekten Ansprechpartner, einen Webseite, eine e-mail Adresse die mit der www. addresse identisch ist: z.B. :  oder  auch mit den Namen der Ansprechperson.

Yahoo und Gmail Adressen werden von Profis in der Tourismusindustrie in ganz seltenen Faellen genutzt!

Von grammatikalischen Fehlern, Formfehlern, nicht vorhandenen Kontaktadressen etc.,  mal ganz abgesehen.

Kannst Textteile ergoogeln - kommst du immer wieder auf SCAM Warnungen - ja das Internet!

 :: 

Geht Mensch auf so einen Deal ein, werden die kuriosesten Transferwege angeboten, meist soll das Hotel irgendeine CC belasten, dann einen relativ hohen Betrag an den Agenten re-ueberweisen.... wenn der Agent die Person mit der CC vertritt ,warum zieht er seine Provision nicht gleich, vor Ort?

Was sollen diese (kostenverursachenden) Umstaende? - alle anderen Agenten verfahren so, ziehen ihre Praemie, es gibt einen BESTAETIGTEN Voucher und der Gast hat seine Buchung in der Tasche!

Welcher CEO - also Firmenchef wuerde fuer seine Klienten direkt verhandeln?



Dann deuten Internetanfragen nach Nigeria, DER Ort, wo die meisten e-mail - Internet Betrugsversuche ihren Ursprung haben!


Noch ein Link:

Link Internet Betrug

----------


## erklaerbaer

> Also,*Mrs* Solon Ann promised me my own commission too which is 3500usd and *she* instruct that i should deduct from his credit card that *he* will be sending to me for the payment of the reservation but i dont have facilities to charge credit cards,so i will send you *his* credit card details for you to charge the total amount of the Accomodation and also the 3500usd.


Watt denn, watt denn, ist Mrs Solo Ann denn nu Männlein oder Weiblein. Ich würd auch sagen: Betrugversuch.

Erinnert mich an die Phishing-Mails mit Volksbank im Betreff und Internetseite der Sparkasse im Text. So stellen die Phisher vielleicht sicher, dass nur die wirklich Saudummen darauf reinfallen. ;-D

MfG

Uwe

----------


## Samuianer

Heute Morgen in meiner Mailbox:

"From: 

  Robert Maxwell  

 Sent: Thu Dec 6 22:42 
To: 



 Priority:  Normal 
Subject: 

 DINNER BOOKING.

Type: Embeded HTML/Text 

Hello,

I am DR. Robert Maxwell from Leiths School of Food and Wine, UK. I want to book Dinnerfor 20 guests from my Department arriving from United Kingdom to your country. We will all come for Dinner on January 23rd, 24th and 25th, 2008 by 8.00pm each day. Get back me with your Menu if there is availability so that I can send our Visa Card details to make a deposit payment.

Dr. Robert Maxwell,
Leiths School of Food and Wine,
21 St Alban's Grove,
London W8 5BP
Email: robertxwell1000@rediffmail.com

----------


## Met Prik

Ganz klarer Betrug, Manfred.

Siehe hier: http://www.canada.com/windsorstar/story ... e481af39d9

Habe ich ueber Google gefunden.

----------


## Samuianer

Klar, und immer diverse grammatikalische, wie orthographische Fehler!

habe mal eine e-mail an Leiths, mit 'ner Anfrage nach Dr.Robert maxwell abgeschickt...  :: 

Die sind auch gut...

Auszug von deren Seite:
_"Scamdex sorts it's huge FREE archive of email scams in to five classifications:

   1. Advance Fee Fraud: Payment is required to 'release' some much larger amount which is held by a third party. There is no 'millions', Mrs Abacha doesnt have the money either.
   2. Lottery Scams: Payment is required to get your huge unsolicited lottery winnings transferred into your country/bank account. There are no 'winnings' .
   3. Phishing: Official-looking emails from large internet banking and online services (PayPal, eBay, South Trust, US Bank etc etc) which ask you to 'confirm' some details. Always asks you to enter your credit card. The credit card details are used or sold on.
   4. Auction Scams: Basic scams mainly using eBay online autions to take either your money, or your property by subverting standard auction procedures. Watch out for 'Second Chance Offers' on auctions you did not win!
   5. Employment Scams: Employment is offered processing international payments. Certified check is paid into your bank account, you deduct your 'commission' and send on the rest. The check turns out to be a fake or you get prosecuted for Money Laundering!.

What is Pharming then? - Pharming is the redirection of a request to one website to a spoof website under a hacker's control. This is sometimes used in email scams to make their claims look authentic, but mainly to collect (Pharm) login account access (esp. to online banks). "_

(leider) nur in Englisch...

----------


## Met Prik

> habe mal eine e-mail an Leiths, mit 'ner Anfrage nach Dr.Robert maxwell abgeschickt...


Die koennen sich wahrscheinlich gar nicht retten vor lauter Anfragen   ::  

Bin mal gespannt, ob du Antwort erhaelst.

----------


## Samuianer

ich auch...

----------

Bin immer wieder erstaunt auf welche Ideen diese Kriminellen kommen, dafür fehlt mir offenbar die Phantasie, weil ich denke, dass das jeder merkt aber anscheinend fallen ja doch einige darauf rein, sonst wäre ja Schluss mit dererlei Machenschaften!

----------

Volker, denk noch mal über Deinen Satz nach.
Weißt, was ich meine, odda?

----------


## Samuianer

Volker, der Hammer ist das sit schon aus den Fax-Zeiten, also Pre-Internet-email!

Laeuft mindestens 15, wenn nicht sogar schon 20 Jahr. Wenn das nicht lukrativ genug waere d.h. immer wieder irgendwelche gledgierigen Volltrottel drauf reinfallen wuerden, gaebe es die "Nigeria-Connection" lange nicht mehr!

 ::

----------


## Samuianer

From: 

  'Viv Pidgeon'  

 Sent: Mon Dec 10 23:55 
To: 



 Priority:  Normal 
Subject: 

 RE: c/o Dr.Robert Maxwell

Type: Text 



[glow=red]I'm afraid that he has nothing to do with Leiths School of Food and Wine
- please ignore his email

Best Wishes

Viv
[/glow]
-----Original Message-----
From: Laemdin Hotel [xxxxxxxxxx@xxxxxcom','','','1')">xxxxxxxx@xxxxxxxx.com]
Sent: 08 December 2007 01:58
To: Viv Pidgeon
Subject: c/o Dr.Robert Maxwell

[shadow=red]Hello,



I got this e-mail and I wonder if Dr.Robert Maxwell is an Associate of
your Company?
[/shadow]


-----------------------------------------------------------

[highlight=red] Und heute Morgen gleich 2 mails von der Sorte in der Mailbox - recht aktiv die Leutz![/highlight]

[glow=red]From: 

  Dr wilson owen  

 Sent: Tue Dec 11 0:42 
To: 

xxxxxxx@xxxxxxx.com

 Priority:  Normal 
Subject: 

 BOOKING.........

Type: Text 

Hello,
I am Mr Wilson owen from Greece.6 guest from my country will be visiting
your country for a religious meeting.
Arriva:25th March.
Departure:30th March.
# of nights:5 nights
# of Room: 3
type of Room: Double
# of Guest: 6
Group Name: Hekulu Foundation team.
Confirm availability and get back to me with your rates
and total cost.
Best Regards,
Wilson.[/glow]


[highlight=red] so geht es munter weiter, muss lukrativ sein...[/highlight]

----------

